
Google Bucket Testing New Digg-Like Search Interface - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/14/google-bucket-testing-new-digg-like-search-interface/
======
aneesh
What's the point of the arrows? If I like it, I'll click and not come back. If
not, I won't click, or I'll come right back if I do. Voila.

facebook tried a similar voting mechanism in their News Feed, and withdrew it
pretty soon. Again, if I like the story, I'll click on it. I wouldn't have
expected this from Google, especially after they so vehemently opposed using
human judges in the search process.

~~~
timcederman
Some users are engaged enough to contribute and the info they gave is
invaluable. The point of this isn't to test a new Google interface, it's to
gather data. You don't want to spoil the experience for millions of people,
hence the bucket testing.

We use it for our search quality and it's a great way to get some more info
about what people like which has more info than click data.

~~~
aneesh
Fair enough. If users click it, then it can't hurt I suppose. Live Search uses
similar "Is this helpful?" prompts that just annoy me, but presumably some
people must be voting.

As for me, I'll tell you what I like by what I click.

------
vaksel
Hopefully that "results you removed" is not permanent, although from the looks
of it, it is. Sometimes you use the same keyword, when searching for 2
different things.

------
nreece
Edit search results FAQ: <http://www.google.com/support/faqs/?editresults>

